# Any cubers from the United Arab Emirates?



## stevethecuber (Jul 11, 2009)

maybe a meet up sometym nxt month


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2009)

There are at least five out there.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=United+Arab+Emirates&pattern=+&search=Search


----------



## panyan (Jul 11, 2009)

what a coincidence, for the next two weeks, i am in bahrain: gulf hotel!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There are at least five out there.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=United+Arab+Emirates&pattern=+&search=Search


Only one of them actually solved the cube; haha...look through their 'times.'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, i'm from Bahrain, like 1 hour away of UAE, is there any competition going to be there? because i may attend.


----------



## stevethecuber (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont think so as it is not very popular in this country...there was one on march i think..but i wasn't able to attend...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 11, 2009)

yea me too, i wish they make one again in UAE or somewhere in the gulf


----------



## uaecuber12 (Oct 21, 2011)

i am from uae,dubai.


----------



## UAE Cuber (Jan 26, 2016)

*Cubers in United Arab Emirates*

I live in Dubai, United Arab Emirates and have been into cubing from 3 years. As many of the UAE Cubers know that there are currently no competitions here. But we all want a competition in UAE so my friend and I contacted WCA about it, they told us that we need to organize it our selves and just invite them to make it official. 
Well first off we need to collect participants as well as volunteers.
We have our Facebook page as well as google plus community to collect cubers from all over the UAE.
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/UAEcubers/?fref=ts
Google plus community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106102813015605311501
Please join these communities and pages to get registered as UAE Cuber and get the latest updates about the cmpetitions.
Please note we need many cubers in order to organise the competition.


----------



## Aysha (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm a cuber from Bahrain but I'd be willing to go to the UAE for the competition


----------



## Amenah Vakil (Jan 26, 2016)

hello!
i live in dubai and am ready to participate and help organize the competition!


----------



## Amenah Vakil (Jan 26, 2016)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?57033-Cubers-in-United-Arab-Emirates 
UAE cubers plz join the google plus community and facebook page mentioned here 
its where we are collecting UAE cubers to organize a competition!


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2016)

It's a shame, I was in dubai this summer - such a nice place!


----------



## bigballerstatus (Feb 19, 2019)

pretty late response but whatever, im a cuber in abudhabi, uae


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey guys, if you live in the Uae, hit me up, I live in RAK and Dubai


----------



## SanaySub25 (Oct 23, 2021)

I live in UAE. And this is going to be my first comp ever!


----------



## Codner (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm a cuber from Dubai, UAE, and I'm willing to support. But google plus doesn't exist so yeah, if there's any thing else I could do to join you, pls sent links


----------

